# Immigrating to Canada. Have some question.



## MarkoHF (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi guys, my name is Marko, I am currently in collage studying IT Engineering and I am making plans for the next 1-2 years to immigrate to Canada. 
My plan is to get a permanent residence through Skilled Workers and to find a job and live in Canada. My first concerns was that I might just not fit in as my English isn't perfect and also what are the other requirements and how much do you need money upfront to be able to immigrate and how much do renting flats cost in Canada? At least one room?
Also tips are appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MarkoHF said:


> Hi guys, my name is Marko, I am currently in collage studying IT Engineering and I am making plans for the next 1-2 years to immigrate to Canada.
> My plan is to get a permanent residence through Skilled Workers and to find a job and live in Canada. My first concerns was that I might just not fit in as my English isn't perfect and also what are the other requirements and how much do you need money upfront to be able to immigrate and how much do renting flats cost in Canada? At least one room?
> Also tips are appreciated.


Hello Marko and welcome to Expat Forum,

You don't need perfect English to live and work in Canada. Canada's a multi-cultural society so people from all over the world live here.
The amount of money you need is dependent on your type of visa. IT was not on the previous LIST of most needed occupations. There's a new LIST due out in early May but it is unlikely it'll be on that. You will probably need to find pre-arranged employment to enter Canada. For this type of visa you don't need to have any money per se however it would not be prudent to enter a strange country without any money.
Rental accommodation costs vary widely.


----------



## makristinaignacio (Mar 12, 2013)

hello there. i am so amused with how people get to interact in here and i believe it would be of big jumpstart for me to get started with my plans on migrating to Canada. However, i am not so familiar with the place just yet and I am currently looking for classified ads on how to get an employer from there who needs household help. I would surely appreciate help from this site. 

kristina


----------

